

Ask HN: What projects you use C on? - bitworm

I would be interested to hear from people programming in C what projects you are working on and why C is the preferred language for your project compared to alternatives (e.g. C++&#x2F;D&#x2F;Go&#x2F;...).<p>I would like to know what drives new projects to choose C over other similar languages and for what types of projects C is still the right choice.<p>If you choose to answer, could you please give exact examples instead of identifying broad areas such as embedded software or operating systems.
======
dkersten
In the past ~3 years, I did a bunch of work in C and it was all embedded
systems using both the PIC24 and Atmel AT90 microcontrollers. Basically, there
wasn't a whole load of options, so C was the natural choice.

I also did some native (desktop) GUI development using Qt and C++, but other
than that, its all Python and (more and more) Clojure.

------
kjs3
Pretty much all my embedded stuff is C, because it's generally the only HLL
for which there is a compiler for most embedded architectures (with notable
exceptions for PL/M and Modula-2 for the 8051). Most networking stuff I write
is in C, because I'm use to it and I often need to get quite low level. Same
with drivers.

